# USSTRATCOM Announces New LGM-35 Sentinel ICBM System



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

www.stratcom.mil/Media/News/News-Article-View/Article/3004106/air-forces-new-intercontinental-ballistic-missile-system-has-a-new-name-sentinel/

www.northropgrumman.com/gbsd/

www.airforcemag.com/gbsd-finally-gets-a-name-sentinel/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Strategic_Command

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-35_Sentinel


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

After watching a few of the YouTube videos, I am impressed, but I don't think it's the world's fastest and maybe it doesn't need to be the fastest, just the most effective and accurate. I think the Russian BrahMos missile is the fastest, according to what I have read. Speed isn't everything, unless we are talking about interceptors. I would like to hear from Been There. He seems to know something about missiles. 

I have to wonder how many of these missiles we have in place at each launch facility and do they have them aimed or are they in the ground waiting on guidance? Some of the stuff I read, I didn't understand. A few of the videos that I watched was confusing to me and some of the information kind of contradicted each other. I never got into this stuff when I was in the Marines and if I asked someone about nuclear anything, I would get the answer, "That's on a need to know basis and you don't need to know." That seemed to be a favorite saying in the Marines.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2022)

oldman said:


> After watching a few of the YouTube videos, I am impressed, but I don't think it's the world's fastest and maybe it doesn't need to be the fastest, just the most effective and accurate. I think the Russian BrahMos missile is the fastest, according to what I have read. Speed isn't everything, unless we are talking about interceptors. I would like to hear from Been There. He seems to know something about missiles.
> 
> I have to wonder how many of these missiles we have in place at each launch facility and do they have them aimed or are they in the ground waiting on guidance? Some of the stuff I read, I didn't understand. A few of the videos that I watched was confusing to me and some of the information kind of contradicted each other. I never got into this stuff when I was in the Marines and if I asked someone about nuclear anything, I would get the answer, "That's on a need to know basis and you don't need to know." That seemed to be a favorite saying in the Marines.



Keep in mind that at least 99% of these Youtube videos, along with the numerous forums, blogs and personal websites have zero access to anything involved with Russia or Americas Strategic policies, nuclear weapons or anything concerning a real WWIII scenario, even the KiwiSDR live streams monitoring the STRATCOM EAMS. Those who talk don't know and those who know don't talk.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 22, 2022)

Cool. I've been thinking about getting an ICBM and this one looks good.


I wonder if I can get it through Amazon, although if they use USPS for shipping, they (USPS) will probably lose it. They lost two items I was supposed to receive yesterday, but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Keep in mind that at least 99% of these Youtube videos, along with the numerous forums, blogs and personal websites have zero access to anything involved with Russia or Americas Strategic policies, nuclear weapons or anything concerning involving a real WWIII scenario, even the KiwiSDR live streams monitoring the STRATCOM EAMS. Those who talk don't know and those who know don't talk.


I would agree that you are probably correct with your assertions regarding available information. After all, some of this stuff is considered top secret. If it wasn’t, all of our enemies would be building the next best thing.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 22, 2022)

I had read recently that the state of our existing system is beyond out dated, and was still running on floppy discs. Should they ever have to be used, that will probably be the end of us on the planet, but I guess the deterent may be important, that, and corporate profit.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I had read recently that the state of our existing system is beyond out dated, and was still running on floppy discs. Should they ever have to be used, that will probably be the end of us on the planet, but I guess the deterent may be important, that, and corporate profit.


I have to seriously doubt that we have anything nuclear running on floppy discs, but saying that doesn’t make it so.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I had read recently that the state of our existing system is beyond out dated, and was still running on floppy discs. Should they ever have to be used, that will probably be the end of us on the planet, but I guess the deterent may be important, that, and corporate profit.





oldman said:


> I have to seriously doubt that we have anything nuclear running on floppy discs, but saying that doesn’t make it so.



Me neither, I think one of the videos alludes to Leslie Stahl bringing that to light in an interview.







www.gao.gov/assets/gao-16-696t.pdf

https://nuke.fas.org/guide/usa/c3i/saccs.htm

www.themilitarystandard.com/missile/minuteman/flightcomputer.php

www.nytimes.com/2019/10/24/us/nuclear-weapons-floppy-disks.html

www.taskandpurpose.com/tech-tactics/floppy-disks-nuclear-forces-upgrade/

www.computerhope.com/help/floppy.htm

www.computerhistory.org/revolution/memory-storage/8/261/1079

www.cbsnews.com/news/whose-minding-the-nuclear-weapons/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-30_Minuteman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_launch_control_center


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 22, 2022)

I read it on line. Must be true.


----------



## Been There (Jul 23, 2022)

oldman said:


> After watching a few of the YouTube videos, I am impressed, but I don't think it's the world's fastest and maybe it doesn't need to be the fastest, just the most effective and accurate. I think the Russian BrahMos missile is the fastest, according to what I have read. Speed isn't everything, unless we are talking about interceptors. I would like to hear from Been There. He seems to know something about missiles.
> 
> I have to wonder how many of these missiles we have in place at each launch facility and do they have them aimed or are they in the ground waiting on guidance? Some of the stuff I read, I didn't understand. A few of the videos that I watched was confusing to me and some of the information kind of contradicted each other. I never got into this stuff when I was in the Marines and if I asked someone about nuclear anything, I would get the answer, "That's on a need to know basis and you don't need to know." That seemed to be a favorite saying in the Marines.


I can't help you out too much, oldman. We weren't taught too much about the missiles themselves. We were mostly concentrated on the guidance systems. The weapons officers, which sits in he second seat fires and directs the missile to its target. There's a whole lot more to it and if you want to know or learn more, send me a message. I don't want to use a lot of space here.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2022)

oldman said:


> After watching a few of the YouTube videos, I am impressed, but I don't think it's the world's fastest and maybe it doesn't need to be the fastest, just the most effective and accurate. I think the Russian BrahMos missile is the fastest, according to what I have read. Speed isn't everything, unless we are talking about interceptors. I would like to hear from Been There. He seems to know something about missiles.
> 
> I have to wonder how many of these missiles we have in place at each launch facility and do they have them aimed or are they in the ground waiting on guidance? Some of the stuff I read, I didn't understand. A few of the videos that I watched was confusing to me and some of the information kind of contradicted each other. I never got into this stuff when I was in the Marines and if I asked someone about nuclear anything, I would get the answer, "That's on a need to know basis and you don't need to know." That seemed to be a favorite saying in the Marines.





FastTrax said:


> Keep in mind that at least 99% of these Youtube videos, along with the numerous forums, blogs and personal websites have zero access to anything involved with Russia or Americas Strategic policies, nuclear weapons or anything concerning a real WWIII scenario, even the KiwiSDR live streams monitoring the STRATCOM EAMS. Those who talk don't know and those who know don't talk.





oldman said:


> I would agree that you are probably correct with your assertions regarding available information. After all, some of this stuff is considered top secret. If it wasn’t, all of our enemies would be building the next best thing.





Geezer Garage said:


> I had read recently that the state of our existing system is beyond out dated, and was still running on floppy discs. Should they ever have to be used, that will probably be the end of us on the planet, but I guess the deterent may be important, that, and corporate profit.





Been There said:


> I can't help you out too much, oldman. We weren't taught too much about the missiles themselves. We were mostly concentrated on the guidance systems. The weapons officers, which sits in he second seat fires and directs the missile to its target. There's a whole lot more to it and if you want to know or learn more, send me a message. I don't want to use a lot of space here.



I wanted to join the public access forum section on this site to generally understand our "Strategic Nuclear Program" It was made quite clear that this site doesn't exist for public access and the membership is only for active duty, retired, students, confirmed friends of active duty or retired members. No exceptions.

www.afmissileers.org


----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 25, 2022)

Been There said:


> I can't help you out too much, oldman. We weren't taught too much about the missiles themselves. We were mostly concentrated on the guidance systems. The weapons officers, which sits in he second seat fires and directs the missile to its target. There's a whole lot more to it and if you want to know or learn more, send me a message. I don't want to use a lot of space here.


What are you talking about when you wrote that the weapons officer fires the missiles? Did you fly while in the service? Did you ever fire missiles while in action against a foreign country?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Wow! That is a serious weapon.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> What are you talking about when you wrote that the weapons officer fires the missiles? Did you fly while in the service? Did you ever fire missiles while in action against a foreign country?



In his defense he might have been referring to 2 seat fighters such as the retired F-14 Fighter platform and/or the  still in service C-130 bomber
platforms with a pilot and possibly a co-pilot and the weapons release team is in the rear. Maverick and Goose comes to mind with Maverick as the F14 Naval aviator and Goose as the RIO in Top Gun, however maybe Maverick handles the missile releases too. I've seen some authentic looking Youtube videos alluding to C-130 bomber teams in combat operations in the Middle East theater. Correct me if I am wrong but I believe the pilot handles all the aspects in the A10, F15, F16, pilot only F/A18, F22, F35, etc. etc. etc., I've seen two seat F/A18's and the B2 is a two seat operation while the B1B has a team. Could be wrong but that's the way I am taking it leastways.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wow! That is a serious weapon.



The USAF media release videos make this next-gen land based ICBM to be the best thing since sliced bread. The most destructive nuclear gravity bomb in history was the former Soviet Unions 50 megaton Tsar Bomba.

www.thebulletin.org/2021/11/the-untold-story-of-the-worlds-biggest-nuclear-bomb/

www.nuclearweaponarchive.org/Russia/TsarBomba.html

www.nationalww2museum.org/war/articles/tsar-bomba-largest-atomic-test-world-history

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 25, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Cool. I've been thinking about getting an ICBM and this one looks good.
> 
> I wonder if I can get it through Amazon, although if they use USPS for shipping, they (USPS) will probably lose it. They lost two items I was supposed to receive yesterday, but that's a topic for another thread.


It does say affordable!  I am sure this one has been quite inexpensive, like most high tech DOD weapons...

I can understand not wanting outdated technology that could lead to an accident.  However I am not sure we need any new missile systems...


----------



## Been There (Jul 26, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> What are you talking about when you wrote that the weapons officer fires the missiles? Did you fly while in the service? Did you ever fire missiles while in action against a foreign country?


No comment, sorry. Drop me a note.


----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 26, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> In his defense he might have been referring to 2 seat fighters such as the retired F-14 Fighter platform and/or the  still in service C-130 bomber
> platforms with a pilot and possibly a co-pilot and the weapons release team is in the rear. Maverick and Goose comes to mind with Maverick as the F14 Naval aviator and Goose as the RIO in Top Gun, however maybe Maverick handles the missile releases too. I've seen some authentic looking Youtube videos alluding to C-130 bomber teams in combat operations in the Middle East theater. Correct me if I am wrong but I believe the pilot handles all the aspects in the A10, F15, F16, pilot only F/A18, F22, F35, etc. etc. etc., I've seen two seat F/A18's and the B2 is a two seat operation while the B1B has a team. Could be wrong but that's the way I am taking it leastways.


     Man that’s a lot to swallow. I am going to drop him a note as soon as I figure out how to do that.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> The USAF media release videos make this next-gen land based ICBM to be the best thing since sliced bread. The most destructive nuclear gravity bomb in history was the former Soviet Unions 50 megaton Tsar Bomba.
> 
> www.thebulletin.org/2021/11/the-untold-story-of-the-worlds-biggest-nuclear-bomb/
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Jess, that’s a lot to swallow. I am going to drop him a note as soon as I figure out how to do that.



Check your inbox.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

Tish said:


> Holy Shit!



Ditto. Now imagine that beast being miniatured with todays technology and equip a decommissioned  MX-Peacekeeper mirv bus with 10 of them with whatever the planned full complement at F.E. Warren Air Force Base was. Shows over kiddies. KYAG...............................


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 26, 2022)

We are bound and determined to destroy ourselves.  Oh well.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

The T-800 says it best. Humanity is truly a lost species.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> We are bound and determined to destroy ourselves.  Oh well.



I heard there was a more personal one between a frog and a scorpion in some movie. I gotta look that one up.


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2022)

Sometimes sci-fi is reality that will come to pass someday. I remember seeing old comic books at flea markets portraying a spaceman on the moon. I know people had to laugh when they read their kid's comic books, yet we have gone far beyond landing on the moon.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2022)

Been There said:


> Sometimes sci-fi is reality that will come to pass someday. I remember seeing old comic books at flea markets portraying a spaceman on the moon. I know people had to laugh when they read their kid's comic books, yet we have gone far beyond landing on the moon.


I was reading a blog from NASA that their scientists and propulsion engineers are developing much more powerful boosters to be able to send rockets and shuttles deeper into space. I hope they take better precautions with their information than they have previously.

I remember reading in 2020 about a Chinese man (I think his last name was Chung) that worked at Boeing and was stealing documentation regarding our Delta rocket program and was selling the information back to China. If I remember correctly, he earned about $3 million from the theft. He tried to convince the judge that he only took the information home because he was writing a book. The judge laughed.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Ditto. Now imagine that beast being miniatured with todays technology and equip a decommissioned  MX-Peacekeeper mirv bus with 10 of them with whatever the planned full complement at F.E. Warren Air Force Base was. Shows over kiddies. KYAG...............................


That is a very scary thought.
Bend over and kiss your own @$$


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2022)

Talk about weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2022)

Nuclear warheads use both Uranium and Plutonium. Are both elements stored at the same locations?


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 29, 2022)

Here ya go.

https://europarl.europa.eu/thinktank/en/document/EPRS_BRI(2017)608720

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plutonium

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium


----------



## Been There (Jul 30, 2022)

When a nuclear bomb or warhead is detonated at its fixed altitude and before the explosion, there is a micro-second of delay to allow for fission between the plutonium to release the neutrons that collide and join with the uranium to create the explosion. This all happens in a blink of the eye and makes one hell of a BOOM!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 30, 2022)

Been There said:


> When a nuclear bomb or warhead is detonated at its fixed altitude and before the explosion, there is a micro-second of delay to allow for fission between the plutonium to release the neutrons that and collide and join with the uranium to create the explosion. This all happens in a blink of the eye and makes one hell of a BOOM!



WOW cool, and here I thought when the bus reaches it's fixed altitude in space that's when the bus releases the warheads. Go figure.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 30, 2022)

A rather interesting video. I wonder how many viewers notice the shrubs on the right burning?


----------



## Been There (Jul 30, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> WOW cool, and here I thought when the bus reaches it's fixed altitude in space that's when the bus releases the warheads. Go figure.


I think you may be confusing what the bus function is. The bus is “included” in the guidance system that guides the warheads, usually in the final stage. I don’t exactly remember the entire detonation procedure, however, it was never a requirement as part of my job. 
I’m surprised that I am having this conversation with anyone on this or any forum. Most people don’t involve themselves in issues such as this, but it’s refreshing to find someone that is interested. If you really want to get additional education on nuclear warheads, there are several pages online and also several YouTube vids to view.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 30, 2022)

I appreciate the advice but I'll leave the tech stuff to amateur research geeks, I just have a genuine interest from EAM's to detonation. I wouldn't worry about anything being posted here that one would consider restricted or classified concerning real nuclear equipped weapons.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 30, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> WOW cool, and here I thought when the bus reaches it's fixed altitude in space that's when the bus releases the warheads. Go figure.



Actually the third stage of the ICBM ejects the nosecone fairing and when the third stage releases the bus it reaches a pre-determined altitude in space it's countermeasures package is released before any warhead is released, this is not even declassified released documentation from USSTRATCOM former SAC but readily accessed open source information on a number of websites, forums and blogs. If you possess any documentation that refutes this please post the source here or by PM.

BTW not to get into a pissing contest with you and I appreciate your service to protect America and it's allies from harm but is there any possibility that you can tell me what your capacity was for whomever you were assigned to? Another member asked you about you engaging the enemy in combat. No ill intent intended,  just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Been There (Jul 30, 2022)

I believe we are saying the same thing, only stating it differently. I quickly found the link below on the internet. Like I said earlier, my job was not to understand the totality of information. I never launched any nuclear missiles, drop nuclear bombs, or built any warheads. I didn’t carry nuclear weapons on my planes. If we ever go to war, the vast majority of the missiles will be launched from a guided missile sub or out of a silo. As for China and Russia, there is or was some intel on their launch capabilities from outer space and that’s also not classified. All of these nuke enabled countries have the understanding that we are all watching each other. The word “covertly” only exists in our minds. Hell, there are more spies and double agents walking around than there are warheads in the silos. 

https://minutemanmissile.com/payloadbus.html Be sure to check out the pix.


----------



## oldpop (Jul 30, 2022)

Removed by OP


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 30, 2022)

Excellent publication. That video and a large number of YouTube copycat videos are based on the same animation. I'll dig up the official public release video and some copycat videos and post them here.


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2022)

I have continued to read information on nuclear warheads that are attached to missiles, etc. I had never known that these missiles, once energized and launched, enter outer space before returning to earth.

If I have read and interpreted this correctly, I summarized it this way. The rocket is propelled into outer space at about 15,000 mph and then releases its payload or munitions and returns to earth. The missiles can be guided to their targets, which can be multiple places?

Is that accurately stated? I have found out that once I started reading about these phenomenal weapons, I wasn’t able to set it aside. I couldn’t quite grasp it all, but I learned a lot. The worst thing that I learned was that if countries decide to enter into a nuclear war, we are all history and literally speaking, for some it will be over in a flash, while others may suffer a slow agonizing and tormenting death.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2022)

oldman said:


> I have continued to read information on nuclear warheads that are attached to missiles, etc. I had never known that these missiles, once energized and launched, enter outer space before returning to earth.
> 
> If I have read and interpreted this correctly, I summarized it this way. The rocket is propelled into outer space at about 15,000 mph and then releases its payload or munitions and returns to earth. The missiles can be guided to their targets, which can be multiple places?
> 
> Is that accurately stated? I have found out that once I started reading about these phenomenal weapons, I wasn’t able to set it aside. I couldn’t quite grasp it all, but I learned a lot. The worst thing that I learned was that if countries decide to enter into a nuclear war, we are all history and literally speaking, for some it will be over in a flash, while others may suffer a slow agonizing and tormenting death.




I agree that it's a very gripping subject about our strategic nuclear response that few even know the nuts and bolts about especially in the rather dramatic pop culture movies. On another note I personally feel that the most terrifying "ELE" would be a visit from a hostile alien entity.

Check out some of these videos and you'll see the ICBM separating in stages and the boosters falling back to Earth. Now I have no idea if the spent boosters actually make it back to "The Third Ball" but after the bus releases it's warhead or MIRVs and countermeasures package the bus either falls back to Earth or burns up in reentry. Been There can probably clue is in.

BTW: Another interesting aspect of the USSTRATCOM communications system is the hf EAM transmissions on these rather popular military communications fans..

www.eam.watch

www.kiwisdr.com/public/


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2022)

I gleaned a bunch of declassified, open source and general hobby links, forums, blogs and websites "All things nuclear" from here, there and everywhere  "For entertainment purposes only" and will start a new thread on the hobby subforum. Stay tuned.


----------

